# Spotting before BFP?



## Lucy_girl

Hi ladies,

I'm not testing until the end of this week, but yesterday I had a tiny bit of spotting. Anyone else experience a little bit of spotting before you got your BFP??

Thanks and Congrat's to everyone getting their BFP's :).


----------



## moomin_troll

i had brown spotting for a day before i got my bfp. my mum knew it was a implantation bleed when i had no clue....never had one with my first


----------



## DaisyBee

I had light pink & brown spotting yesterday & got a faint bfp this morning. I had a bit of spotting with Megan - it was light pink cm - but it was after I got my bfp - maybe it was just taking its time coming out?


----------



## Lucy_girl

Thank you ladies.. and CONGRAT's DaiseyBee so exciting.

I had a very tiny bit of brown spotting yesterday, fx it's nothing... I don't even have any signs of AF coming but it's not uncommon for me to spot a tiny bit before the witch makes her grand entrance lol.


----------



## peaches1978

I got my bfp today, very very small spotting of pink blood on Sat and Sun, AF was due Sat/Sun. Good luck xxxx


----------



## KimmyLou

I spotted for a week and a half before my bfp. I did a test expecting it to be negative and to rule out pregnancy for my erratic spotting! Xx


----------



## Lucy_girl

Hi Kimmy Lou- 

Wow, did you Dr. say it was normal to be spotting for so long? Was it a lot of spotting by chance? I was spotting the last two days, and today it felt like AF arrived in full but it seemed to stop again. Never any red blood only brown sorry TMI.

Thanks!


----------



## KimmyLou

Lucy_girl said:


> Hi Kimmy Lou-
> 
> Wow, did you Dr. say it was normal to be spotting for so long? Was it a lot of spotting by chance? I was spotting the last two days, and today it felt like AF arrived in full but it seemed to stop again. Never any red blood only brown sorry TMI.
> 
> Thanks!

Hi, amazingly yes the dr said it was normal. I thought they were fobbing me off tho. I dont understand why they said it was ok. When I was pg last time, I got sent off to the EPU and had bloods and everything. They werent bothered this time. 
It was just like my AF had arrived, I had to wear a pad, but the blood never turned bright red and heavy like it normally does.
I did pregnancy tests a week after and another week after and they were def positive.


----------



## Lucy_girl

That's GREAT Kimmy Lou, thank you so much for sharing your experience with me! I just called my Dr. maybe I will go in for a blood test tomorrow to see if this is AF or Not :).


----------



## KimmyLou

Lucy_girl said:


> That's GREAT Kimmy Lou, thank you so much for sharing your experience with me! I just called my Dr. maybe I will go in for a blood test tomorrow to see if this is AF or Not :).

Good luck! 
Please keep me updated to what the dr says. Xx


----------



## juliapage

I'm a little late to this thread but I was wondering, of those of you who did have spotting in the day or two before your bfp, were your temps consistantly high those whole time? Thanks.


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on your :bfp:


----------

